# Fertilizing, for beginners...



## kaaikop (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi all! while I am planning my 150g high tech tank (444W, pres. CO2, etc), I 
am trying to understand the fertilizing issue, and I find all this a little 
confusing... For the beginning, can't I just use some off the shelf liquid fert,
which is supposed to contain all the necessary elements, and take it from 
there, and learn as I experiment? 

I want a heavily planted tank, and based on what I have read, I will give 
Eco-complete a try (this is another confusing issue, the substrate... 
everybody seems to have a different opinion... so gotta try something right?)

In any case, I realize that for 150g tank, "pre-mix" ferts is not gonna be cheap, 
but I don't want to play around with something I don't understand (yet)...
Besides, I have to travel for my work, so anything for the tank that I can
"automate" would be a big plus (ex. automatic dosing gadget).

Any suggestions mucho appreciated! rayer:


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

The main problem with most of the off the shelf liquid ferts is that they will *not* supply everything you're going to need with that much lighting and CO2. Specifically they will not supply NO3 or PO4.

Most liquid fert formulas are assuming moderate growth, moderate plant density, lowish light, no CO2 etc. So they assume that all the PO4 and NO3 required by plants will be provided by the fish and fish food. Most also still abide by the "rule" that PO4 causes algae.

Therefore you will have a hard time finding ferts that contain these two required ingredients. Most will only be trace ferts.

Seachem though does have a separate line of ferts, each providing a specific nutrient. You could try those but it may quickly get expensive with a tank your size..


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is a good article to read on dosing ferts... http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_fertilizer_intro.htm

I agree it will be much cheaper to go with bulk powder ferts for the setup you are planning. Our sponsor Greg Watson sells these ferts at great prices and will be glad to answer any question you may have about mixing them (mixing is very simple).

Still if you prefer to go with pre-mixed ferts then try Seachem, another one of our sponsors. If you have any questions on a particular product of theirs, go to the Spenser forum. They will be happy to answer them.


----------



## kaaikop (Mar 22, 2005)

That is indeed a great article (and website also, led me on to hours of 
reading from one good link to the next), very easy to understand and not too
technical for the beginner. Thanks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm glad you enjoyed it


----------



## kaaikop (Mar 22, 2005)

I think to keep things simple, I will start off with the 
Seachem line (Flourish, trace, Iron, Nitrogen & potass.)
by the time I have gone through my first supplies, I will 
have learned & probably will be ready to "experiment" a
little further (and save...).

Thanks for your help!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The most important thing is to do what you feel comfortable with... I too started off with Seachem ferts and have just started switching over to dry.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

ditto to that! I started off (and am still using) commercial ferts, just to get thigns started right. I've had my tank for a few months now and am slowly moving over to the more advanced things, like using RO water and adding in everything I need and the dry ferts.
Like trenac said, one of the most important things in this is to do what you feel comfortable with. If your not comfortable with what your doing, you might stop enjoying the tank so much, which is counter productive.
I love my tank with all the plants and fish and try to take the best care of them I can. Could I do get the same results with dry ferts and save myself some money? Yep. Do I feel comfortable doing that yet? Nope. My tank is my hobby, something to enjoy, and I'd rather spend a little extra money to feel comfortable that the tank has everything it needs vs doing it myself and never being sure if it does. 
But I'm learning, slowly and with a lot of help I'll get to the point I feel comfortable and so will you. Don't be afraid to ask quesitons, it's what we're here for =) I pick gnat's brain every chance I get for some bit of information


----------



## kaaikop (Mar 22, 2005)

I am glad to hear that, it makes me feel better! There is 
just so much information to process, before feeling 
confident enough to go ahead and start the tank... I am
taking my time, I don't want to rush anything. Some 
mistakes I will probably do, but a lot I will have avoided 
by reading ahead.

Just received my Amano books... Man, that is inspiring for
sure! when I'm getting closer to startup date, I will 
certainly be posting on here, to get comments on choice of
plants. Until then, well I can drool over Mr. Amano's work
   

Thanks to all for your input!


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

On a related note, find a local fish store you like that has a knowledgable staff, good selection of plants/fish, and good prices. Then get to know them! If they know you and your tanks, their usually much friendlier and are willing to go out of thier way to find rare things for you. Or to help with any problems you come up with. 
At the LFS where I work, the managers have over 25 years of experience with everything from planted tanks to saltwater. They can be a fountain of information.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The only thing I would caution you about is the expense of using prepared liquid ferts. When I set up my 75g, I went through Seachem's line of ferts (Flourish, Flourish Trace, Flourish Iron) in the first couple of weeks! I did not use Flourish Nitrogen, Phosphorous, or Potassium at the time so I didn't have those added expenses. I decided then and there to go with dry ferts and did a bunch of reading. 

Do a search for the Estimative Index. It is a very easy way for beginners to learn how to dose their tanks! However it does suggest more water changing than you may be interested in. 

You may also want to read the PPS discussion thread in the On Fertilizing Forum. It is more technical but there is a wealth of knowledge in it. With this method, there are fewer water changes which could be a plus with a 150g tank. 


Since you are taking your time setting up this tank you should be able to do a lot of reading. That is the number one thing to do when setting up a planted tank for the first time.


----------

